# LeBron tells Heat he will become free agent



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think he'll stay and use this as leverage. Why wouldn't they sign the trio. Four final appearances and two championships. But he still aint Michael Jordan. ;p



> MIAMI - LeBron James delivered his message loud and clear, without actually saying a word.
> 
> He's willing to leave Miami, if that's what it will take to win more championships. And what happens next will likely be up to not just the Heat, but Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Sure he'll probably sign with heat. Unless he doesn't make it to the meeting Because he has cramps.... Sorry I had to do it


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

More proof that Lebron is an asshole. The heat one two out of the last three finals, this one doesn't go their way and he acts like a fuggin child. This kind of shit is exactly why Lebron will never get the kind of love that Jordan had.

If he heat are smart, they dump Wade while he still has some kind of value and pay Lebron what he wants.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> More proof that Lebron is an asshole. The heat one two out of the last three finals, this one doesn't go their way and he acts like a fuggin child. This kind of shit is exactly why Lebron will never get the kind of love that Jordan had.


He had to opt out and take less money for them to realistically add anything to the team....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> He had to opt out and take less money for them to realistically add anything to the team....
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I had to add the part about dumping Wade after the original post. That dude has not shown up a whole lot in the playoffs in the past two seasons.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah wade is fading away. We see glimpses of greatness from him every couple of games. But he's deffinetly not the same. 

BTW Miami won 2 out of the last four finals.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wade used to be a monster. His knees are just holding him back these days. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I wouldn't blame LeBron for leaving miami. It looked like his old Cleveland days in the finals against the spurs. Him against five. 

Also am I the only one that thinks he'd be stupid to sign to a team with melo?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I wouldn't blame LeBron for leaving miami. It looked like his old Cleveland days in the finals against the spurs. Him against five.
> 
> Also am I the only one that thinks he'd be stupid to sign to a team with melo?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why is that? (I'm a pretty passive basketball fan, but started getting into NBA since these playoffs because of a friend )


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Carmelo is team cancer who plays zero defense and needs massive amounts of shots to put up points like he does. Plus he's an ego maniac from what I see. So pretty much everything you try to avoid in a championship team. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That is a good point how it was reminiscent of his Cleveland days in the finals. He was the on player putting up significant numbers with no team support. It be a pity though. How crazy would it be to see em in gold and purple uniform in LA. 

Wade is/was Miami. It would appear that the trio would need to discuss their future together because they all agreed to team up and did big things. Problem is they're not very deep and if one of em is injured or off like in the playoffs...the results are what you see. Then they start playing the blame game. 

The one move I couldn't believe was Ray Allen moving to the Heat from Boston. That was a great team! Completely dismantled it. Damn happy to see KG finally win a ring.

btw: I recently read Jordan's bio again. Some inspiring stuff man. One of the few superstars that stuck by the team he was drafted to. Let me tell you the Bulls in the mid to late 80's were BAD. Took many years to develop the team and form the dynasty that it became. 

70-12 NBA record at their height!


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Michael sure is the greatest NBA player ever. 
But my favourite players would be Isiah Thomas and hakeem olajuwon
??
Back on topic. Miami sucks


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> That is a good point how it was reminiscent of his Cleveland days in the finals. He was the on player putting up significant numbers with no team support. It be a pity though. How crazy would it be to see em in gold and purple uniform in LA.
> 
> Wade is/was Miami. It would appear that the trio would need to discuss their future together because they all agreed to team up and did big things. Problem is they're not very deep and if one of em is injured or off like in the playoffs...the results are what you see. Then they start playing the blame game.
> 
> ...


How soon we forget










Jordan's ego was legendary he would never have gone to a team where he would be the second banana. It really wasn't anything special for a player of his caliber to stick around during that era. Most players of Jordan's elk went a decade with a team, some left at the end but the big names stuck around for a long time.

Isiah Thomas, Pistons 81-94
David Robinson, Spurs 89-03
Patrick Ewing, Knicks 85-00
Hakeem Olajuwon, Rockets 84-02
Dominque Wilkins, Hawks 82-94

Shaq, Nash, and The Celtics made the whole big player moving around to build super teams popular.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

At team like the spurs though set an example for every younger player .. pass pass pass. And stay with your ******* team. As a rockets fan saying that is very painful


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

prospect said:


> At team like the spurs though set an example for every younger player .. pass pass pass. And stay with your ******* team. As a rockets fan saying that is very painful


They did this quiet survey amongst general managers and their drafts and they asked them what was the biggest mistake they ever made and virtually all them said...passing on Tony Parker.

Also on First Take they had this great question as to how you would rank the top five of the best players between the Heat and Spurs. And when you think about it, 1 is Lebron but 2-4 really was Duncan, Manu, and Parker and then maybe Bosh at 5.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Kawahi Leonard . He has to be higher then bosh. Not saying that bosh is not a good player. Just that he wasn't utilized by the heat properly ( in the finals that is ) 
And Danny green. 
Man things are looking good for the spurs.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

prospect said:


> Kawahi Leonard . He has to be higher then bosh. Not saying that bosh is not a good player. Just that he wasn't utilized by the heat properly ( in the finals that is )
> And Danny green.
> Man things are looking good for the spurs.


They will have issues when Duncan calls it a career. Ask the teams Shaq left. Every dynasty has had that solid tower center/power forward that anchors the team. If they can replace Duncan with just a quality player they will be set as long as Pop doesnt retire too which he's probably likely to do when Duncan does.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Life B Ez said:


> They will have issues when Duncan calls it a career. Ask the teams Shaq left. Every dynasty has had that solid tower center/power forward that anchors the team. If they can replace Duncan with just a quality player they will be set as long as Pop doesnt retire too which he's probably likely to do when Duncan does.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


When ever Duncan, Parker, and manu call it a career. They'll have enough cap space to change the team big time. I think it can play out both ways. So they'll cross that bridge when they get to it.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

LeBron is going back to Cleveland, back home to try to win more titles. It worked kind of weird in that the Cavs got a fair number of good number 1 picks and some young talent. We'll see how it works out though.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

LJ got his rings, but I'm not sure how welcoming everyone will be. 

Anybody think he can pull off another run before he retires with an entirely new roster pretty much. Actually maybe LJ is planning for the future.

Only LJ (Cavaliers) and Shaq (Magic) took their newly drafted teams to the finals, but lost though. That's still quite a feat. 

I'd like to hear from his old Miami team mates. What if they won the championship. Would LJ have stayed?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Cleveland is getting a good squad. LeBron and Irving together has a lot of potential. That with Wiggins as their pick they will be much improved.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

LebroN has potential?!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

prospect said:


> LebroN has potential?!


LeBron and Irving together have potential to be a very dynamic duo. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

HitOrGetHit said:


> LeBron and Irving together have potential to be a very dynamic duo.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Oh makes sense. I'll go shoot Myself


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Carmelo is team cancer who plays zero defense and needs massive amounts of shots to put up points like he does. Plus he's an ego maniac from what I see. So pretty much everything you try to avoid in a championship team.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How is he a team cancer when he hasn't played on a full team yet,Melo is a better scorer then Lebron and if he had Wade and Bosh he wouldn't need Ray Allen to save him to win a Title.All Melo needs is a decent team or one decent player to back him up he has been alone his whole career and people blame him because he plays with JR Smith,Melo won best scorer with out Westbrook lol Lebron needs wade and bosh win Durant hasn't won with Westbrook and Ibaka yet Melo is a cancer. lol


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Bknmax said:


> How is he a team cancer when he hasn't played on a full team yet,Melo is a better scorer then Lebron and if he had Wade and Bosh he wouldn't need Ray Allen to save him to win a Title.All Melo needs is a decent team or one decent player to back him up he has been alone his whole career and people blame him because he plays with JR Smith,Melo won best scorer with out Westbrook lol Lebron needs wade and bosh win Durant hasn't won with Westbrook and Ibaka yet Melo is a cancer. lol


Melo is a good scorer but he shoots the ball way too much . He definitely is team cancer. 

You know what happened with bosh last series. He was shut down by lebron and Wade.. that's exactly what would happen if melo had him. Bosh would just be there while melo shoots 50 something shots. 

Also KD is ******* amazing. He might have gotten there by the help of westbrooke. But tell me one player who ever did well without a team. There isn't any. 

As much as I hate lebron he's still the best player today. 
His problem is that he doesn't shoot the ball too much.. Maybe that'd change Maybe not. Either way him and wiggins Is gonna a dynamic duo.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

prospect said:


> Melo is a good scorer but he shoots the ball way too much . He definitely is team cancer.
> 
> You know what happened with bosh last series. He was shut down by lebron and Wade.. that's exactly what would happen if melo had him. Bosh would just be there while melo shoots 50 something shots.
> 
> ...


He doesn't shoot the ball to much JR smith was a joke last season and that's the #2 scorer if people made shots Melo would have 10 assist a game.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Bknmax said:


> He doesn't shoot the ball to much JR smith was a joke last season and that's the #2 scorer if people made shots Melo would have 10 assist a game.


He's only #1 at shots per game in the regular season


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

prospect said:


> He's only #1 at shots per game in the regular season


Oh u mean last season when the whole team was injured .


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Bknmax said:


> Oh u mean last season when the whole team was injured .


Nope I was talking about 2013 , 2012 
Also he was at the top five last five years!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

prospect said:


> Nope I was talking about 2013 , 2012
> Also he was at the top five last five years!


Cool so we agree he wins top scorer titles over durant but plays by himself


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Bknmax said:


> Cool so we agree he wins top scorer titles over durant but plays by himself


Lol no. Ha ha 
I was talking about shots not made shots.. the difference between cancer and greatness


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

prospect said:


> Lol no. Ha ha
> I was talking about shots not made shots.. the difference between cancer and greatness


Was Lebron great when he bricked it and then ray Allen saved him, I think it depends who u surround your self with. put Rondo, Love, and Melo and u have 3 titles


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like LJ had to find peace with himself cuz he knew deep down he wronged an entire city. Imagine if he left a 2nd time. :laugh:

I think they'll make some trades for a veteran player down the line to complement the young team.

Wade will prolly stay. Not sure about CB!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

CB is staying, he signed the contract with Miami already.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Looks like LJ had to find peace with himself cuz he knew deep down he wronged an entire city. Imagine if he left a 2nd time. :laugh:
> 
> I think they'll make some trades for a veteran player down the line to complement the young team.
> 
> Wade will prolly stay. Not sure about CB!


The city wronged him, he only signed a two year deal so I expect him to show up win a title and leave for New York and take Kyrie Irving and Kevin Love with him.

oh and heres where everybody went

Bosh resigned with Miami
Pierce to Washington
Gasol to Bulls
Ariza to Rockets
Anthony to Knicks
Carter (LOL) to Grizzlies
Lin to the Lakers


----------

